

Beyond GPS: your phone in 2015 - puntter
http://www.kurzweilai.net/beyond-gps-your-phone-in-2015

======
deadcyclo
This article on its own simply makes no sense. First he talks about the launch
of GNNS and apple including support for glonass, without mentioning any of the
benefits (if producers include chipsets for multiple location estimation
methods end users can expect more reliable, stable, and in some instances,
more precise location estimation).

Suddenly, out of the blue, he claims that this will create an arms race to
produce disruptive location based services. A claim, that on it's own, simply
doesn't make sense. Further he claims that the downside is location based ads,
as if this is some kind of new concept.

None of the "conclusions" in this article seem to make any sense.

